
99% of These Sea Turtles Are Turning Female - lobo_tuerto
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/01/australia-green-sea-turtles-turning-female-climate-change-raine-island-sex-temperature/
======
noemit
"The Future Is Female" takes on a new meaning.

